# Pakistan Help - ECA for 14 yrs Arts education from WES



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi
looking for some help/guidance regarding ECA . Will i get any outcome for 14 Yrs education ( 2 Yrs Bachelors after HSC). BA from Punjab university 

Anyone having similar experience please share.

Regards,
Jahanzeb


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You will have to submit your details to WES and see what they say.

None of us works for WES so we can't tell you what your exact results will be. 

That said, considering a _Canadian_ Bachelor's Degree is _*4* (four)_ years duration and not 2, it's not likely that your qualification from India will be evaluated to be equal to a Canadian Bachelors Degree.

Your only option is to submit your documents to WES and see what happens.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AliKhan1 said:


> Hi
> looking for some help/guidance regarding ECA . Will i get any outcome for 14 Yrs education ( 2 Yrs Bachelors after HSC).



What does HSC mean?

And you will not get credit for a Bachelor's degree. The Pakistani education system simply isn't up to the standards of the Canadian education system (the fact that you can earn what is deemed a Bachelor's in two years is a joke) so your education will be deemed as being equivalent to something less than a degree here - most likely a college diploma or certificate.


----------



## AliKhan1 (Feb 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> What does HSC mean?
> 
> And you will not get credit for a Bachelor's degree. The Pakistani education system simply isn't up to the standards of the Canadian education system (the fact that you can earn what is deemed a Bachelor's in two years is a joke) so your education will be deemed as being equivalent to something less than a degree here - most likely a college diploma or certificate.



Thanks for your kind reply... Its HSSC higher secondary school certificate, sorry for the typo.

yes i know the fact its not equivalent to Bachelors degree but can this be comparable to some post secondary diploma . I am already done with my eca but now i want to earn some points using my spouse credential.

so any guidance in this regard is highly appreciated.


----------

